# Annual Valentine's Day Poll



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I believe this day is a conpiracy among Choclolate Makers, Jewelers, Card Makers and Florists, and others, to suck a wade of cash out of consumers. So, take the poll and/ or make a comment.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I don't go all nutso, we'll just do a movie and/or dinner. Especially since it's on a Monday night this year, we definitely won't be doing anything terribly interesting. I like the "holiday" overall, it gives me a chance to make up for being a doorknob for the rest of the year


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> I believe this day is a conpiracy among Choclolate Makers, Jewelers, Card Makers and Florists, and others, to suck a wade of cash out of consumers. So, take the poll and/ or make a comment.


Oh and you would be absolutely correct. Why else would we celebrate love on a day honoring someone who was beaten and beheaded? 

On another note though, part of me wishes my husband would get me something nice. I never expect anything though, never did. BUT there are always those women you work with who when you walk into work say"WHAT DID YOU GET"??? then the flowers start arriving and everyone is Prairie doggin hoping they are for them. Really they only get delivered to the high maintenance ones who demand it or you're in the dog house. 

It's nice to be remembered with a card and a smile. My little one likes it. I get her a new "valentines" themed book and the obligatory chocolate.


----------



## Built4Speed (Aug 31, 2009)

My wife and I have had an agreement for the last few years NOT to buy gifts for each other for Valentine's, and we've stuck to it so far, to both our satisfaction. We do the cards, and try to get out for a nice dinner together, but neither of us wants to deal with the over inflated prices associated with things that in almost any other time of year are a fraction of the price seen during valentine's. I try to be romantic in other ways through out the year, not when retailers tell me to.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

You mean, Valentine's Day is annual? I learn something new every day...

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

I just paid her $600 dollar cell phone bill, she aint gettin nothin!!!


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Horrible day ...... it's my birthday. Other than when I've been single it's always "Happy Birthday, where's my flowers, chocolate, jewelry?". The one day that is "My Day" isn't.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Commando (so far unknown to my wife) road-trip to Kingston for us and another couple with 4 seats in the front row for Heart on Saturday. My wife is a bit of a Heart fan so I hope she digs it. If not, I've already got the sitter lined up and the hotel reservations so even if the concert doesn't do it for her - I'll be good at reminding her (all year, no doubt) what a nice, thoughtful husband I am... Just pure coincidence it's a couple nights before Valentine's Day - but I can easily exploit that for my own personal gains.

"Hey - that was a surprise weekend for you. I could have easily have had a boys weekend somewhere but no - I'm much too much the loving husband for that...."


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

For people who really love each other (and I speak for all of them collectively with complete authority) it means MUCH more to give a romantic gift on February 10 or March 11 or any other random date than to do so on the day when everyone is more or less expected to do so.

Don't do something special for me because you feel obligated. Do it because you thought of it without being prodded by the media or someone's marketing targets.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Milkman said:


> For people who really love each other (and I speak for all of them collectively with complete authority) it means MUCH more to give a romantic gift on February 10 or March 11 or any other random date than to do so on the day when everyone is more or less expected to do so.
> 
> Don't do something special for me because you feel obligated. Do it because you thought of it without being prodded by the media or someone's marketing targets.


Absolutely correct!

Here's a little tidbit I found that makes your point as well.


*When Love Is Big Business*

THE nearing of Valentine Day in Japan stirs up strong feelings—not just of romance but of big business. For decades the chocolate industry urged the public to give sweets as a token of love on February*14. Extensive advertising paid off as sales of chocolates steadily increased.
Unlike the West, the Japanese custom is for the women to buy for the men. But the business of Valentine Day does not end on February*14. One month later, on March*14, the men must reciprocate—with white chocolate. Why? The Daily Yomiuri answers: “The designation of white gifts prevents any stingy or sneaky men from giving back the chocolate they received and neglected to eat.”


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Don't do something special for me because you feel obligated. Do it because you thought of it without being prodded by the media or someone's marketing targets.


Is that a hint???????


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> I believe this day is a conpiracy among Choclolate Makers, Jewelers, Card Makers and Florists, and others, to suck a wade of cash out of consumers. So, take the poll and/ or make a comment.


I agree.
I've seen guys in stores near valentines day with tons of stuff that's just going to get tossed out anyway--and I think--hey there goes a pedal, or even a guitar or an amp in some cases.
Or there goes groceries.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> Is that a hint???????


Well, if you think so, PM me and I'll give you my mailing address, but no chocolates please.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

zontar said:


> I agree.
> I've seen guys in stores near valentines day with tons of stuff that's just going to get tossed out anyway--and I think--hey there goes a pedal, or even a guitar or an amp in some cases.
> Or there goes groceries.


I agree, and to go one step further, the same goes for engagement rings. Here's where I propably piss a few people off, but to me, spending thousands of dollars on a piece of rock on a band of gold when you're just starting out is wasteful bordering on obscene. If anyone out there thinks THAT is an indication of love and commitment they're looking at things from a different perspective than I do. When I see someone with expensive jewelry on I'm not at all impressed. In fact it's quite the contrary.

You want to impress me, buy me something I can use. Not surprisingly I was fortunate enough to meet a woman with similar views on the subject, more than twenty years ago.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Some good points here that i agree with especialy after seeing friend fall head over heels then buy the expensive ring then lose everything a year later.
It is all about sharing and respect for each other.

For my last birthday I was surprised to come home to not even a greeting other than a facebook wish. Its not that I wanted anything but dinner at home or a card or box cake would of been more than enough. When I mentioned it they said I was to hard to buy for which is crap as a card and cake is pretty easy.
Its her birthday on the 21st and I am still pissed about it, not sure what I will do yet but I know what I would like to do.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I agree, and to go one step further, the same goes for engagement rings. Here's where I propably piss a few people off, but to me, spending thousands of dollars on a piece of rock on a band of gold when you're just starting out is wasteful bordering on obscene. If anyone out there thinks THAT is an indication of love and commitment they're looking at things from a different perspective than I do. When I see someone with expensive jewelry on I'm not at all impressed. In fact it's quite the contrary.
> 
> You want to impress me, buy me something I can use. Not surprisingly I was fortunate enough to meet a woman with similar views on the subject, more than twenty years ago.


I'm totally with you on that count! Luckily, so is my bride.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I agree, and to go one step further, the same goes for engagement rings. Here's where I propably piss a few people off, but to me, spending thousands of dollars on a piece of rock on a band of gold when you're just starting out is wasteful bordering on obscene. If anyone out there thinks THAT is an indication of love and commitment they're looking at things from a different perspective than I do. When I see someone with expensive jewelry on I'm not at all impressed. In fact it's quite the contrary.
> 
> You want to impress me, buy me something I can use. Not surprisingly I was fortunate enough to meet a woman with similar views on the subject, more than twenty years ago.


I so hear you on that. But alot of women have become so obsessed and brain washed by the media that they think they deserve a big rock. When discussing it with my future husband in conversation I tolf him that the "two months salary" guidline invented by De Beers is bullcrap and not to be so foolish. Bless his heart he gathered up all the change he had rolling around ($1800 worth) and bought me the very best he could with that. It's a simple beautiful ring. BUT I have had lots of women make comments about how small it is. (it's just shy of 1/2 carat) They wouldn't understand about the georgous Taylor GS he bought for me on Mothers day after our daughter was born.... 

Society is F%&*ed


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I agree with most of everyone has said. But Valentines day and for this matter engagement rings have been around for a long time. So it's just not media hype. I can also understand people who go nuts buying an expensive ring. If that is something that someone's wife-to-be appreciates, then so be it. It must mean something to them if they are willing to spend that much money. Also, most of expensive jewelry are an investment in themselves.

For me, I'll spend as much as my income allows me to, and it could be anything from jewelry to shoes . And I don't get tired of it because I know anything I give her would be very much appreciated.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

The concept of Valentines day is not a bad one. Most of us have pretty busy lives. Two income earners, kids, chores. Sometimes you forget to think about doing something special for your loved one. Feb 14th is a reminder. Pretty much like any other special day/holiday we celebrate. The idea of choosing any other day other then Feb 14th to express your love is an awesome idea. The same can be said for celebrating other events like Canada Day or Remembrance day, or why not Halloween?

The commercialism of it is the only thing wrong with it. Like any special day, you can choose your own way to celebrate.

Based on the comments, i would say that musicians/guitarists are mostly cheap and not very romantic! largetongue


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The two months salary guideline is an invention of jewelers who have gone over to the *Dark Side.* But the cost of Weddings!?!?! Man, 50Gs, will save you at least that in interest if used for the downpayment of a house. Not to mention the extra cash you will have to spend/save for other things when you pay off your mortgage early.

But I guess this is a topic for another rant.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Romance and extravagant spending are not the same thing.

As I said, in my opinion there's nothing romantic about giving gifts because it happens to be valentines day.

That takes no imagination and completely lacks spontaneity.

Having such a view doesn't make one "cheap" or unromantic.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Oh the irony - after my earlier post in this thread about the unknown-to-my-wife trip to Kingston to see Heart, the other couple we were heading there with called to say their 7 year old daughter is in the hospital with pneumonia so they won't be going.

Anyone need a pair of last minute front row Heart tickets? I hear they'd make a lovely Valentine's Day present...

Looks like extra elbow room for us at the show anyway. I'm pretty sure I'll just ignore V'day next year.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

If there are any folks on here in the Kingston area who'd like to spend the night front row at Heart in exchange for a couple cocktails for me and my wife - track me down before say 1 or so today. If not, we'll likely just chat up a couple inside the show and offer the seats to them - they're section FLR2, row 1, and I've got seats 7 - 10. If you track down the seating chart, you'll find seats 7 & 8 are dead centre, front row of the floor.

I'm no scalper and have been freebie'd into more shows than I can count so what comes around goes around I guess. Any Kingston folks need a surprise and relatively cheap night on the town? I see Heart is encoring with "What Is And What Should Never Be> Love Reign O'er Me" these days.


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

My wife is a Chocolatier, sooooooo, Valentines is one of her biggest days of the year... 








[/IMG]

She made these caramel and honey/walnut filled hearts for this year's Valentine's collection. 
As for us, we wouldn't even be aware of the holiday if it weren't for her job. It's all good.


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

fretboard said:


> If there are any folks on here in the Kingston area who'd like to spend the night front row at Heart in exchange for a couple cocktails for me and my wife - track me down before say 1 or so today. If not, we'll likely just chat up a couple inside the show and offer the seats to them - they're section FLR2, row 1, and I've got seats 7 - 10. If you track down the seating chart, you'll find seats 7 & 8 are dead centre, front row of the floor.
> 
> I'm no scalper and have been freebie'd into more shows than I can count so what comes around goes around I guess. Any Kingston folks need a surprise and relatively cheap night on the town? I see Heart is encoring with "What Is And What Should Never Be> Love Reign O'er Me" these days.


what a cool offer fret, if we lived in the area i would be all over that.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I guess if anyone is close to the K-Rock Centre tonight, either look for the guy in a blue & silver North Face jacket or we'll probably wind up just having a bite and some drinks at the Lone Star a block or so away from the arena before the show. Try to find me or ask them to page "fretboard" or something.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Milkman said:


> You want to impress me, buy me something I can use. Not surprisingly I was fortunate enough to meet a woman with similar views on the subject, more than twenty years ago.


Ditto...
Why do you need to wear so much $ value on your finger?
Seems insane to me.


----------

